# Can anyone identify this skull???



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

My neighbor found this skull while he was leveling some ground with a bulldozer behind his house. He doesn't know what it is. Some people have said it looks like a boar. I figured someone on here could figure it out. Maybe catcapper will have an idea on what it is.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks to me like the lower jaw of a hog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with bar-d.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

!!!!pig!!!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats what i thought but not any hogs around here


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with the others. That is definitly a hog lower jaw.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey you never know! This guy found a dinosaur in his backyard while digging a pool. He lives in the middle of a subdivision!

http://www.aolnews.com/science/article/prehistoric-fossils-unearthed-in-tenn-backyard/19541513


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, dino's are sneaky like that. Coyotes are just as bad.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heck could be anything though I think it may be Hog. Wiffey is currently digging a turtle up from 90 million years ago from cretaceous period some giant turtle taking up half my garage just down the street and hell we live in the metro plex. this her thing and hunting is mine.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

domestic hog lower.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You have hogs around, they just haven't escaped yet.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

It is definitely a hog's lower jaw. Whether it is domestic or wild I'm not sure but it is certainly a pig of some kind. Here is the entire wild hog skull I found while hunting last year, so you can see the similarities of the jaw bone.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am thinking it is one those giant rats that have been migrating from the east. They were first found in the area of Washington...not the state. And have been moving west ever since. So you may have one of those that came through early and was shot. They are kinda protected now though, no idea why ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those rats only live in Washington part of the time, the rest of the time they are in their home states ignoring their constituents!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes...I forgot that they have a tendancy of collecting together forming new ways to change things to thier liking without regard for others taking over just like most other rodents.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You guys are totally confused( this is where I post a mules *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* over flowing with cash) If you are talking about those from the east that move west LOL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You got it !


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd venture a guess at feral pig, since it's not canine with all those molars and a scramble of nearly rodent-like front teeth. I'd like to see some tusks to verify, but young hogs don't always display such growth. Probably of domestic origin, this appears to be a pig's jaw. I could be wrong, since elk often have such incisors. Too tricky for me to positively identify. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

An elk does not have incisors that are curved like that Cliffy, elk are herbivores and have ivories just about where those curved teeth are.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree, its a hog.


----------

